# New to this forum, not to squirrel hunting.



## mnbuck (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello all, The closest thing to a "local" forum I could find. I have been hunting squirrels all of my life (36yrs) and look forward to some squirrel talk with all of you. I still hunt squirrels with rifle, mostly use my Ruger MKIII pistol with a red dot mounted on it. I go every chance I get when the season is open, when the weather cooperates that is. Also just started hunting predators.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

welcome :welcome:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Same here couldnt find any nice forums like this for ny
but anyways 
WELCOME


----------



## NTEE (Jan 20, 2007)

WELCOME!!! WHO HAD THE LARGEST SQUIRREL COUNT FOR 2006? ME MYSELF I GOT TO ABOUT 36


----------

